# Make the Choice! (.wallpaper.)



## Hitboxx (Feb 16, 2008)

As usual was playing with GiMP for a "pill", then I hit the idea of Matrix and finally this. Enjoy 

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/pill_choice3_grad_640.png​
_As for the philosophy_, 


> When *Morpheus* and *Neo* meet, *Morpheus* offers *Neo* two pills. The *red* pill will answer the question "*what is the Matrix*?" (by removing him from it) and the *blue* pill simply for life to carry on as before. As *Neo* reaches for the red pill *Morpheus* warns *Neo* "Remember, all I'm offering is the truth. Nothing more."


*Interpret* it as you want   [...and oh, just so you know, I've already taken the *red pill* long back..]


----------



## iMav (Feb 16, 2008)

interesting concept but the wallpaper can be improved


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 16, 2008)

w00t. the outer glow is too much.


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 16, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> w00t. the outer glow is too much.


There is no _outerglow_ in the image at all. There are techniques other than layer effects you know..


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 16, 2008)

and that is Gaussian Blur


----------



## vish786 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Its a riddle*

stop fiddling with colors, *solve the riddle... wallpaper* has a message*


----------



## kalpik (Feb 17, 2008)

I LOVE the wallpaper 

Here's some background: *www.whysanity.net/monos/matrix3.html


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 17, 2008)

i had choose blue pill long before even knowing the consequences. But nowadays the red pills are given free and choice can be changed whenever u want.
so the quote " Once u made the choice, there is no turning back" is not more valid


----------



## iMav (Feb 17, 2008)

remmeber this:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=677990&postcount=1


----------



## kalpik (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah.. what about it?


----------



## iMav (Feb 17, 2008)

ignore the pill


----------



## kalpik (Feb 17, 2008)

Sure! Do that! Good for us too!


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 17, 2008)

iMav, you see the stark difference between us? *You* _A Windows Lover_ tells to *ignore*, while *I* _A Linux User_ offers to *choose* with truth being the anchor 

Well don't read too much into it, just a wallpaper I thoroughly enjoyed creating, _nothing more._


----------



## iMav (Feb 17, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> iMav, you see the stark difference between us? You _A Windows Lover_ tells to *ignore*, while I _A Linux User_ offers to *choose* with truth being the anchor


truth being the anchor  dude u got the idea first thats all 

o and yeah i offer bliss and not the terminal


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 17, 2008)

a new pills is on its way. haf is blue nd other haf red.[multiboot]. It was not there at time of Morpheus.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 17, 2008)

iMav said:


> i offer bliss and not the terminal


So?


----------



## iMav (Feb 17, 2008)

kalpik said:


> So?


so balle balle


----------



## kalpik (Feb 17, 2008)

^^ Heh.. I expected better from you.. Oh well.. Guess i was expecting too much


----------



## iMav (Feb 17, 2008)

kalpik said:


> ^^ Heh.. I expected better from you.. Oh well.. Guess i was expecting too much


well sorry to disappoint a windows user is never a match for lin geeks


----------



## mehulved (Feb 17, 2008)

yuck I hate pills. 
Nonetheless nice work.


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 17, 2008)

Choice made... the blue pill for sure... The most attractive thing I find in Linux is the *penguin* 
No offence linuxians 

Wallpaper.... ok... can b made a lot better


----------



## kalpik (Feb 17, 2008)

iMav said:


> well sorry to disappoint a windows user is never a match for lin geeks


Punctuation man! Learn to use it! I had to read your post 5 times, before i could understand what you are trying to say


----------



## iMav (Feb 17, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Punctuation man! Learn to use it! I had to read your post 5 times, before i could understand what you are trying to say


windows user - poor english


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 17, 2008)

Why would you take a red/blue pill from a bald man in the middle of nowhere? 

Because you had nothing better to do  atm .

Good point is that the bald guy offered  choice, and you were free to choose what you wanted (Instead of someone nagging u to choose the red/blue one).

Why i wrote all this senseless crap?
because i had nothing better to do  , 
damn internet is boring if you dont have anything to do  .


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2008)

well...i got it at second read \m/



tarey_g said:


> Why would you take a red/blue pill from a bald man in the middle of nowhere?
> 
> Because you had nothing better to do  atm .
> 
> ...


Pull out sawed off double barrel and loot the both pills for free.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 18, 2008)

Where's the green pill? Or am I not supposed to be under medication? 

Nice concept, but the wally needs some work. Doesn't have that zing.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 18, 2008)

took the red pill almost 6 years ago regularly  
Red as in Blood and energy and Blue as in Venom 

BTW,wallpaper is nice ;it is ur work in gimp?


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 18, 2008)

praka123 said:


> took the red pill almost 6 years ago regularly




Dude stay away from too much unnecessary medication. We have seen the side effects already in looong threads.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Feb 18, 2008)

Is there a bigger version of this wallpaper, preferably a widescreen 1280x800? Its looking awful after streching.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 18, 2008)

^yes.


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok, Mac got the space this time around, take it and weep it  I never stop amazing myself and yes it's pure GiMP, yer blow me sock off 

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/pill_choice_3ways_light_640.png​
Download Here


----------

